# e!cockpit oVpn und config-tool



## gumi (21 Oktober 2019)

Servus Kollegen,

brauch bitte eure Hilfe.

Aufgabenstellung: Möchte Openvpn via config-tool in e!cockpit steuern. Habe dazu auch die Anleitung von Wago befolgt.

habe das File oVPN_state in /etc/config-tool eingefügt. Die Berechtigung zum Ausführen gegeben und den Baustein WagoAppConfigTool.FbConfigTool eingefügt. 


Mein Problem ist das ich keinen Status zurückbekomme. 
habs natürlich auch mit './oVPN_state state' probiert.
oVPN_state sind inhaltlich so aus:
#!/bin/bash
if [ $1 == "start" ]
  then
    /etc/init.d/openvpn start
    echo "start done"
elif [ $1 == "stop" ]
   then
     /etc/init.d/openvpn stop
     echo "stop done"
elif [ $1 == "restart" ]
   then
     /etc/init.d/openvpn restart
     echo "restart done"
elif [ $1 == "state" ]
   then
    active=$( ifconfig tun0| grep -cs 'inet addr:')
    if [[ $active == 1 ]]
     then
      myip=$(ifconfig tun0 | grep 'inet addr:' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{ print $1}')
      echo "$myip"
     else
      echo "offline"
     fi
fi
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.

Danke.

Gumi


----------



## Lars Weiß (24 Oktober 2019)

du musst das Script ausführbar machen, 
	
	



```
sudo chmod +x [COLOR=#333333]oVPN_state state[/COLOR]
```

und schreib lieber elsif statt elif


----------



## gumi (24 Oktober 2019)

Danke erstmal für deine Hilfestellung.

Wie gesagt Ausführbar hab ichs gemacht.Sowohl im Shell als auch mittels FileZilla habs ichs gecheckt.

Elif ist in Shell Scripts normal und wird auch im Notepad gehighlighted.


----------



## Lars Weiß (25 Oktober 2019)

Ähm, ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...

Ich benutze den COnfigToolFB nur unter 2.3 und da funktioniert er genau so wie du deine Vorgehensweise beschrieben hast.


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (30 Oktober 2019)

Hallo gumi,

hast du as Script mal direkt per Console ausgeführt? Werden dort ggf. Fehlermeldungen zurückgegeben?
Wurde das Script möglicherweise vorher mal mit enem Windows Editor geöffnet, dieser verändert unter Umständen die Datei und macht sie unausführbar auf Linux Ebene?!
Du kannst dir die Datei auch im Linux Editor anschauen (VIM, Nano). Bitte prüfe dort einmal ob ^M an den Zeilenenden steht und lösche dies wenn dem so ist.


----------



## gumi (1 November 2019)

Danke Mr.Wago für den Tipp.
Problem war jetzt nicht direkt das ich ^M am Zeilenende hatte sondern das Format selbst.
Habe es in Notepad von Windows(CR+LF) auf UNIX konvertiert. Danach musste ich im Code noch die == auf = setzen und statt $1 "$1" schreiben.
Tada jetzt funktionierts.


----------



## mankal (11 September 2021)

Hello gumi,

I am trying to connect wago 750-8100 using openvpn. There is an option in wago plc wbm to configure openvpn. 

All i need is to remote program wago plc from my laptop. can you help me in configuring plc as open vpn server and my laptop as client.

Thanks


----------

